# My last post was deleted



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Can someone tell me why it was deleted?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Are you sure it was deleted? (i've posted a message or two from my phone that I thought I submitted but was lost during a break in connection).

Sometimes a mod might edit something but they would probably send you a note (I got a gentle spanking once for using a TLA (three-letter acronym, the last letter that stood for a naughty word). But I got a note with a don't do that message... The message envelop at the top of the forum would show an indicator like a red dot.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Something strange is going on.

One of my posts suddenly disappeared this morning also.

I got no message......................

*"Or maybe it is just a new Hashi's symptom.*

*Imagining I posted something"*


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL. I gotta agree...

I was poking around Haley's profile and then thought I would poke around mine. I saw that two people who had recently visited one was the forum super mod (?? VS-Admin ??) and the other was ICG Impact.

I realized and rememberd that they had posted a paid marketing research opportunity for hypothryoidism from some company called ICG impact, and I cheesed them out because I mentioned I wasn't sure I liked my disease being monetized and the SurveyMoneky form they used asked for PHI (personal health information, identifying information and medical details) without saying whether the form was HIPPA compliant. I posted this information and mentioned I had contacted survey monkey to see if it was part of their HIPPA offering.

THAT POST is missing. The post where I mention the reply for survey monkey IS there, but not my original post. Bug or conspiracy or hacked?

That thread:

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/17570-paid-research-opportunity-on-hypothyroidism-1501hr/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I just answered a post from someone asking if they could still eat soy .

And when I looked to see if I got a response to my posted answer it was gone with no evidence I wrote anything.

And I know I did not post anything inappropriate.

I was just trying to give advise.

"I'm thinking a program glitch...? "Or internet gremlins?"


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I will check with the Admin and see what's up.


----------



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh gosh - potential removal of genuine posts. Shocking. Sue


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Anything ever come of this? Found another one, where it's yours @Lovlkn!

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/18026-solid-multivitamin-without-iodine/#entry144026

Looks like I am talking to myself "in there". About to go through my vitamins and wanted to look over the one you recommended when I realized you and that recommendation weren't there anymore.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I never heard back - all the issues appeared to have happened in mid to late April.

If they continue please let me know.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WhatHappened said:


> Anything ever come of this? Found another one, where it's yours @Lovlkn!
> 
> http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/18026-solid-multivitamin-without-iodine/#entry144026
> 
> Looks like I am talking to myself "in there". About to go through my vitamins and wanted to look over the one you recommended when I realized you and that recommendation weren't there anymore.


Are you sure it was me? I knew of a non iodine supplement I used a long time ago but do not have the name, nor do I remember posting a name.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Maybe? Maybe Not? Maybe more than one person posted and I was thanking your for something else? We'll never know, but I'm glad the thank you hung around  I'm sure I owe you or or 5 of those anyway


----------

